# Help Please, can someone identify this fault in paintwork



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm hoping you can help me. I've just purchased a VW scirocco, a couple of years old and generally in good condition with 12k on the clock. I bought it from a well known main dealer, and thrown in with the deal was autogylm lifeshine.

Now, when I went to view the car it was in lovely condition, with minimal marks and scratches. However, I collected it yesterday without looking over it in as much detail, and then today noticed a paint work fault on the fuel filler cap.

With my very limited knowledge regarding paint work and detailing, it looks to me as if who ever applied the lifeshine has burnt through the clear cote with a machine polisher. Nowhere else on the car has this issue, only the right hand side of the fuel cap. Obviously the car is well swirled from a used car and main dealer washing, so please ignore and disregard that for now.

So looking at all photos below, you may see that the right hand side of the filler cap looks dull, almost as if there are sanding marks in the paint, similar to looking at sanding marks in body filler. However, I'm 99% certain they aren't sanding marks, and it's crazed the clear cote? The car is a flat grey.


__
https://flic.kr/p/X2wfT6

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WqXqQW

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WPH74t

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WXRPQL

Any help, with any info or options I can do to get it as new would be much appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## souster4 (Jun 30, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/X2wfT6

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WqXqQW

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WPH74t

*

__
https://flic.kr/p/WXRPQL


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Wet sand and polish and if it can't be improved a respray


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just looks heavily swirled. Can you feel the scratches if you run your finger nail over them? If no, then it's break out the polisher and try a few combo's of pads and polishes first before getting out the wet sanding gear


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Looks like it's been painted badly before to me.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks dry
Requires more flatting and polishing :thumb:


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks similar to shrink back, normally happens when filler work has been finished too course and further paint coats "sink" into the scratches, but on a filler cap I doubt that's the case

If not just get the cap resprayed, shouldn't cost more than £60


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Barbel330 said:


> Looks like it's been painted badly before to me.


This is my thoughts also. A coating will not "burn through" clear coat, and neither will a substandard product like lifeshine. I think this is a poor repair. Plus, pointless locking in swirls and other defects with a coating. Better to have it corrected THEN coat it, so it remains in good condition


----------

